# Whizzer rims



## Dpigg (Feb 13, 2020)

Looking for pair of diamond dimple rims for my Whizzer ambassador


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 14, 2020)

I have used worksman dimpled rims they make heavy duty delivery bikes, google them and see if they will sell you just the rim w/hd spokes and use your hubs


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 14, 2020)

the ambassador had a unique diamond style dimple on them.i think i found a set going to need to be re-chromed.thanks for your help though


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 14, 2020)

I think the org were made buy lobdell


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 14, 2020)

yes that is correct


----------



## oquinn (Feb 14, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> I have used worksman dimpled rims they make heavy duty delivery bikes, google them and see if they will sell you just the rim w/hd spokes and use your hubs



Will worksman use your hubs to build your wheels


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 14, 2020)

the ambassador has the diamond dimple wheels ,kinda different than most .


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 14, 2020)

oquinn said:


> Will worksman use your hubs to build your wheels



you would have to check with worksman if they have that service


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 14, 2020)

Here's a couple pics of a front wheel,,,, pictures are worth a lot


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 14, 2020)

Looks like those are dimpled but not diamond dimpled !


----------



## Chiptosser (Feb 17, 2020)

This is what he is looking for:


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 19, 2020)

My friend has just dimpled a set like the red rim. He has 20 inch also and can get 26 and can dimple them.  Dimpling is not for looks.  If you have a small rim and a large brake like on a Sportsman, then the spokes are at a flat angle so the dimple (diamond type) lets it lay down.  The round dimple is decorative.I am taking a picture and I will be right back. My friend made a dimpling die and put it in a press.  It takes about 6 minutes to do a rim.  The shirt reads, "Born Free Taxed To Death".  That is me pressing a dimple.  Let me stress--it is not me who has the talent and machines that made this die. Al Blum made this unit about 30 years ago.  I made the shirt. These rims are not double wall Schwinns and they are not chromed but I think that they are stainless steel.  You guys would know all of this if you got the Whizzer Newsletter.  Fortunately the black hat guy has you covered.   I was thinking about bringing some to Ann Arbor for custom bike makers


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 19, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> I have used worksman dimpled rims they make heavy duty delivery bikes, google them and see if they will sell you just the rim w/hd spokes and use your hubs




Here is an idea, Workman rims can be re-dimpled into a diamond shape.  They are stronger.


----------



## Dpigg (Feb 20, 2020)

i think i have found some rims ,but that is awesome that someone can duplicate those diamond dimples.


----------



## Dpigg (Mar 2, 2020)

I did finally get my wheels/rims .on there way to chrome shop


----------



## Dpigg (Mar 12, 2020)

Got Speedo on ,still waiting on my rims .they are at chrome shop.i will eventually get it done.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 17, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> I have used worksman dimpled rims they make heavy duty delivery bikes, google them and see if they will sell you just the rim w/hd spokes and use your hubs



I am interested in the rims you have pm me.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 17, 2020)

lynchwrench  i have no rims I was just stating I have used them on whizzer motorbikes


----------

